# Some New Pics - August 12, 2008



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some pics from the pond this morning: http://www.rims.net/2008Pond0812

and some additional photos tagged onto the ones I already posted of Cherub and Olga's babies: http://www.rims.net/2008Aug12

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm glad you explained the "poofy do" on that one duck. That was going to be my first question........LOL
So glad you got to them before something happened. Humans........are the scum of the earth sometimes...........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, Renee. The little ducklings really web footed it to me at the park this morning .. they were terrified.

That feral who was checking out the empty carrier has been in and out of it about a hundred times today and was trying to entice the other feral that hangs out with him to come on in and check it out. I'll get it cleaned up for him and see what happens. Betcha he takes up residence AND convinces the little girl feral to take up housekeeping 

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

> Betcha he takes up residence AND convinces the little girl feral to take up housekeeping
> 
> Terry


Betcha you are right!

Margaret


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Margarret said:


> Betcha you are right!
> 
> Margaret


I dunno Margarret, ... if Terry cleans all that nifty ''furniture'' out of there,..... he probably will not like it anymore.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

little bird said:


> I dunno Margarret, ... if Terry cleans all that nifty ''furniture'' out of there,..... he probably will not like it anymore.


Well .. the "furnishings" were from a duck with a broken leg .. truly a duck pooped towel and duck slobbered food and water dishes are not to be desired in a new "abode"  I will get that carrier all nice and spiffy and see if the pigeon pair care to move in .. I KNOW he will since he's checked it out a bazillion times today and keeps coming back. It's kinda like he's waiting for the slumlord (me) to make a pitiful effort at renovation and then he'll offer me a "super" deal on the rent !

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I love looking at the pictures you post. What luck that the ducklings found you to save them. I bet that feral moves his gf in as soon as the house is up for rent.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I loved all the pictures. I love to see them sharing the grate with the turtles and that little duck with the pompom is preciousl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Amazing Mama Mallard, raising so many babies to maturity!

Intriguing markings on those Egyption geese! Even the pigeon in the back seems to be enjoying the variety of birds. 

So sorry the Pekin died. At least the others seem to be doing well. Runner ducks have such a neat attitude!

Those young geese may be adult sized, but the adults are not letting down their guard. Sure hope you are using a zoom lens!  ("Oohh, I'm giving you SUCH an evil eye!!!!")

Glad the two ducklings are now safe with you - alive and well with their friend!!!

Daniel's fantail/homer is such a studly fellow! I bet all the hens are swooning!



TAWhatley said:


> ...Betcha he takes up residence AND convinces the little girl feral to take up housekeeping
> Terry


So now you're adding a Bed & Breakfast!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Those young geese may be adult sized, but the adults are not letting down their guard. Sure hope you are using a zoom lens!  ("Oohh, I'm giving you SUCH an evil eye!!!!")


HAH! No, I'm right up there close to them  They know that I'm no threat, and I think it's actually a bit of a game now for them to rush up, honk, hiss, and nip at my legs and feet. As you can see, when they get bored, they just show me their fluffy behinds and go on about their business.  

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Terry, are the ducks and geese permanent residents of the park? Do you think they would recognize you since you visit the place so often?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SueC said:


> Terry, are the ducks and geese permanent residents of the park? Do you think they would recognize you since you visit the place so often?


Yes, they are permanent residents at the park. All the birds there do recognize me and any of the vehicles that I drive. When I pull up to the curb there is usually a wave of ducks, geese, and pigeons on the way to see what treats I have for them. There are also a couple of other regulars that feed and look after the birds .. they recognize them too.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lucky birds! Every pond should be so fortunate to have a group of folks watching out for things.


----------

